# اهداء لاحلى تويتى : صورة الخطوبة والفرح



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2009)

كيف تختارى المكان المناسب لصورة زفافك 



*كيف تعلق صورة

*​ ​** تعليق الصور:*
- لكل شيء في الدنيا أصول وقواعد، حتى الصور لها قواعد في تعليقها علي الحوائط. وبما أن الصور هي نوع من أنواع الفنون فلابد من تعليقها بالطريقة التي تظهر جمالها كقطعة فنية أو تحافظ عليها لقيمتها العالية. كما أنها تلعب دوراً كبيراً في *ديكور* المنزل، فباستخدام *صورة* واحدة فقط تضفي روح التجديد علي الحجرة الموجودة بها. لذلك سوف أساعدك حتى تصبح محترفاً قي تعليق الصور: 
*- لا تستخدم أي مادة أو أداة لاصقة في تعليق الصور علي الحوائط*، وخاصة في الأماكن التي بها نسبة رطوبة عالية حتى لا تعرضها للسقوط والكسر، وأحسن وسيلة لتعليقها هو الحمالة التي تثبت علي مسمار في الحائط. 
*- كيف تعلق الصورة؟* عليك بحملها إلي المكان المحدد لها ثم تمسك قمة الحمالة الخاصة بها وتثبتها علي الحائط بإصبعك لتحديد المكان الذي سيدق فيه المسمار، ويتم تعليمه بقلم رصاص. 
*- وما الحل بالنسبة للحوائط المكسوة بورق حائط حتى لا يتعرض للتلف؟* الحل بسيط وسهل يمكنك رسم حرف الفي (V) علي المكان الذي ستعلق به الصورة، ثم يتم قطعه بواسطة" موس". ويتم الاحتفاظ بهذه القطعة من ورق الحائط ، ويتبع ما تم ذكره في الخطوة السابقة لتعليق الصورة. وإذا أردت تغيير مكان الصورة فيما بعد يمكنك لصق الورقة في مكانها مرة أخري ولن تلاحظ أية تلفيات حدثت بورق الحائط. 
*- وفي حالة تعليق أكثر من صورة ما الذي يتم اتباعه؟* لابد من تحديد الأماكن أولاً، فبدلاً من ثقب الحائط، عليك باستخدام *صورة* صغيرة أو حتى صفحات من الجرائد اليومية ولصقها علي الحائط لتحديد ما إذا كانت الأماكن ملائمة أم لا. 
*- يا تري ما هو الارتفاع الأمثل للصورة؟* ينبغى ألا يكون ارتفاع الصورة عن الأثاث أكثر من 20-25 سم، أو علي الأقل أن تكون في نفس مستوى البصر. إذا لم يوجد تحتها أية قطعة من قطع الأثاث عليك بوضع بعض الإكسسوارات مثل "أباجورة" أو حوض زرع. 
*- ما هي المسافة المثلي التي يجب أن تبعد فيها كل صورة عن الأخرى إذا كانت هناك مجموعة من الصور تعلق مع بعضها؟* يجب ألا تكون المسافة كبيرة بين المجموعة الواحدة من الصور لأنها تؤثر علي البعد التصميمى لها، والمسافة الكافية تكون بحجم كف الأيدي فقط. 
*- العدد الفردي أفضل بكثير من العدد الزوجي في أي عنصر من عناصر الديكور*، لأن أبعاده البصرية تؤثر في النفس، انظر إلي المسافات المساوية التي توجد بين ثلاث صور وأربعة منها، ستجد أن منظر الثلاث صور أفضل بكثير. 
*- عليك بالتنويع في إطار الصورة،* ما بين مربع ومستدير ومستطيل لأنه يعطي إحساس بالجمال وراحة للعين. 
*- لا تضع الصور أبداً في وضع متدرج،* إلا إذا كان الحائط بالقرب من السلالم. 
تذكر دائماً أن الصور تضيف روحاً جمالياً لمنزلك بطريقة تعليقها، وبالإطار الذي تختاره لها بل وبالمحتوي الذي يوجد بداخلها لأنها إذا اجتمعت هذه العناصر الثلاث ستنطق لك وتقول: برافو أحسنت صنعاً! 
​
​

 



 




 




 




 



 



 



 





 


















​مثل هذا البرواز ممكن وضعه فوق كونسول او يعلق لوحد علي الحائط وهو مناسب لغرفه الطعام اما هذا البرواز يوحي بالفخامه وهو منسب جدا لصاله الضيوف،هذا البروزاز مناسب لغرفه المعيشه هذا البرواز مع الكونسل يصلح لوضعه علي حائط بالوسط للفصل بين السفره وكنب الضيوف او ممكن عند مدخل الشقه،هذا البرواز يصلح لغرف المعيشه ويعلق علي واجهه كبيره لاظهار جماله،مثل هذا البرواز يفضل وضعه في بلكونه تكون مسكره او مدخل البيت من الخارج،هذه البراويز لاحظي جماليه التعليق وتنسيقها وممكن تعليقها هلي حائط ممر مدخل الشقه،و في صالهالبراويز وكيفيه تعليقها وهذه مجموعه البراويز يمكن تعليقها بالممرات الداخليه لغرف النوم،يمكن وضع هذا البرواز بالصاله وعلي جانبه اضاءه وتحت ممكن وضع كونسول ،وهذه المجموعه تصلح لمخل الشقه او في صاله المعيشه،اما هذه فيمكن تعليقها بغرفه البنات لالوانها الجذابه وتصلح لغرف الصبايا.


----------



## sameh7610 (21 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع جميل 

ميرسى اووووووووووووى​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يوليو 2009)

*كتييير حلوو
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## twety (22 يوليو 2009)

*فنانه فنانه يعنى*
*ميرسى ياقمر بجد افادتينى بالموضوع الجميل ده*
*اول مرة اعرفه*

*بجد اكيد هينفعنى بعدين لما نجيب الشقه بقى*
*ادعيلى ويبقالك الحلوة*
*ههههههههه*


----------



## بنت المسيح (22 يوليو 2009)




----------



## النهيسى (23 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل جداا شكرااااااااااا


----------

